

Ask HN: Where do you keep your startup ideas? - kp368

Ideally, it would do a little more than just Evernote notebook. I am using Trello at the moment, as I can order them etc. Is there a better way? Maybe even a social way?
======
sjs382
In Bitbucket, with each as its own project.

Gathering "startup ideas" seems to me like a sure-fire recipe to never begin
any of them. Write code, even if it's a POC, then that becomes an item on your
list.

~~~
kp368
That's interesting! Of course, a lot of ideas are not fit for writing code
straight away...

